# BRUNO (Borat Sequel) May 2009



## Vince

The first pics are coming out...

















Holy shit! Arnold's expression is priceless!

Bruno Movie: Staring Sacha Baron Cohen


----------



## The Dark Wolf

Oh, shit.


----------



## eleven59

This is gonna be epic 

I read a news report saying that he was in Alabama or something and set it up so that there was going to be a UFC style competition, but then when the fighters got in the ring in front of the packed house, they started tearing each other's clothes off and kissing


----------



## Uber Mega

eleven59 said:


> This is gonna be epic
> 
> I read a news report saying that he was in Alabama or something and set it up so that there was going to be a UFC style competition, but then when the fighters got in the ring in front of the packed house, they started tearing each other's clothes off and kissing



Yup 

Drew them in with cheap beer and the promise of "blue collar brawling"...then made out. The crowd weren't too happy!


----------



## Mattmc74

I think this movie is going to be very funny and piss alot of people off at the same time!


----------



## FortePenance

SBC looks pretty tall, Arnie is 6'1.

Hope this film is as awesome as Borat. I made my mom watch Borat on the plane to Sydney. She was not amused. >_>


----------



## Vince

eleven59 said:


> This is gonna be epic
> 
> I read a news report saying that he was in Alabama or something and set it up so that there was going to be a UFC style competition, but then when the fighters got in the ring in front of the packed house, they started tearing each other's clothes off and kissing


----------



## Lee

I love how this movie has an even longer second title than Borat


----------



## Korbain

lol oh christ this is going to be too good!!


----------



## philkilla

oh no


----------



## eleven59

philkilla said:


> oh no



 No offense, but that's not exactly productive. If you want to say you're not looking forward to this, at least give a reason.


----------



## budda

HAHA!

i have a friend named bruno and he's also hilarious. and now he will have a video about someone who isnt him..

oh practise tomorrow will be suweeeeet!


----------



## Shawn

Nice!


----------



## Vince

budda said:


> HAHA!
> 
> i have a friend named bruno and he's also hilarious. and now he will have a video about someone who isnt him..



Zo... he's he-LAAAAR-iuz, budt schweetie, iz hee fabuuluus?


----------



## Vegetta

this looks lame

Borat was really stupid - The cinematic equivalent of a Pollock joke. 

Pass


----------



## TheHandOfStone

Here's a relatively old interview with Bruno at a skinhead concert, in case any of you haven't seen it. NSFW, obviously.


----------



## charles22880

borat was good but nothing pisses people off more than a openly gay german, hahaha.


----------



## Se7enMeister

FortePenance said:


> SBC looks pretty tall, Arnie is 6'1.
> 
> Hope this film is as awesome as Borat. I made my mom watch Borat on the plane to Sydney. She was not amused. >_>



he was eye to eye with will ferrel in talladega nights


----------



## 7 Dying Trees




----------



## xXxPriestessxXx

SBC is so hilarious because he becomes the people that he plays on screen. Part of the appeal of Borat was that in every public appearance Cohen made he was in the Borat character. I am definantly looking forward to this one.


----------

